# Ariens st824 headlight kit



## jbwis (Nov 1, 2012)

Just got a used ariens st824 snow thrower in great shape. I see on it that it is setup for a headlight through the pullstart housing. I was wondering if anyone has any idea where I can find the bolt on alternator and headlight assembly? Thanks in advance.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Light*

Does that have a Tecumseh motor? If it does, then does it have an actual generator that's bolted onto it or is it via the stator? If it's off the stator and it's already set up, then it's likely just connecting the light. If the engine isn't set up, then you'd likely would have to replace both the stator and flywheel to add a dc output for a light. I have 2 engines set up for lights and there's definite differences in the internals under the flywheel for the light.

Unless it's a big deal, if you have to change the stator, I'd conside just using a battery powered light if you need/want a light.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

been told the same thing for my st824... from the Ariens dealer around here. his exact words, "go to Canadian Tire and by one of those lights for your head" hahahaha


----------



## mastaboog749 (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah the side of my engine it says it has the option for lights and handwarmers but I have no clue where to hook up. I have two wires black and red coming out of the key ignition that bolt into the engine and above that grounded bolt is a yellow wire that is grounded into the engine as well but appears to have some sort of plastic nut or something on it? Is that yellow wire the wire I would hook my light into? I understand it has to be non-led and is probably unregulated but if I could just throw a simple shop light on that it would be great.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

You're lucky if the engine is already set up for a headlight  I had to swap the flywheel and stator from another Tecumseh HMSK80 to add a headlight to my ST824. 

In my case, the donor engine had a single wire hanging from it, with I think a white plastic connector at the end. That wire came from the stator, and was the wire for a light. I grounded the light back to the frame or engine to complete the circuit. 

Can you check the voltage at the yellow wire while it's running? If it's like my engine, I'd expect it might be ~12-14V AC. 

Here, someone mentions that on the 10hp Tecumseh engine the guy is asking about, the red wire is 3A DC for charging a battery, and the yellow wire is 5A AC for lights: 
10 hp Tecumseh wiring (HELP) - DoItYourself.com Community Forums


----------



## Sam Robb (Mar 15, 2017)




----------

